# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Venomous Training.

## californiakingsnake

Hello all, and to hello. Basically I am wanting to train for some hot herps. I have had years of experience with venomous snakes, but its just with docile copperheads out in my backyard. I am wondering what would be the most aggressive colubrid I could purchase to train with? Everything I have read said to practice with a colubrid. Yes I have read about the dangers, and thats a risk I am willing to take. I am wanting to mainly own rattlers, maybe a monocled cobra, not sure if that matter and I do realized that the cobras and the rattlesnakes venom is highly dangerous, and yes I will probably end up dying from this hobby. Thank you all.

----------


## Seth702

I would suggest a mentor. Theres a lot more to HOT keeping then just training with an aggressive non venomous.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-08-2012),_Kara_ (07-08-2012),KMG (07-08-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

I've heard several suggestions for some old world ratsnakes as training snakes. I'd suggest a mangrove catsnake if you can find one. They are in fact mildy venomous, but aren't going to kill you. They are rear fanged, but have massive mouths, and they have no issues making their rear fangs reach skin to lacerate. Sometimes they like to chew. I suggest this snake because they get big/long with a huge striking distance, and there is still an element of danger. They definitely demand your respect  :Smile:  The one we fostered/rehabbed had a habit of being relatively lethargic most of the day, but the second you wake them up, or the lights go out, he would become quite nasty and unpredictable. I've spoken to others who have had similar experiences. 

Look them up!

----------


## californiakingsnake

Thanks! As for a mentor, I will pass. I have always wanted to work with venomous snakes for my entire life due to the danger. Id be very proud to own a few snakes like that in my collection. I will look up that snake right now actually.

----------


## KMG

I say to each his own.

I just dont see how training with a colubrid is the same or even close. Im from the country and have played with every kind of snake, hot and none. None of the colubrids that I ever handled struck me or tried, they just tried to get away. The closest thing to a colubrid striking me would be the hognose I played with, but they were just like my pet, ALL SHOW. 

I think if it was me I would try to find a hot keeper and see if they would help with training me up. Seems better to train with the real thing that is used to being handled. I just see training with a colubrid and then getting a hot that is new to being handled as to different worlds. 

I guess I think of it like guns. Sure you can use trainers that dont fire but no matter how much you train with it the real thing is always different.

With these sources that suggested a colubrid to train with they didnt suggest one? Thats weird to me. 

Please dont take this as me being against you dealing with hots, Im not. Just saying what I would do if it was me. 

Good luck.

I stepped away before finishing this and nobody else had responded. Seems like Seth702 and I are on the same page.

----------


## Anatopism

> Thanks! *As for a mentor, I will pass*. I have always wanted to work with venomous snakes for my entire life due to the danger. Id be very proud to own a few snakes like that in my collection. I will look up that snake right now actually.


Just keep in mind if you don't look for a mentor, and you inevitibly get bit, that you have a big poster up in your house stating very clearly "I did this to myself, please do not blame the snake, or the rest of the herp community for my mistakes". Not saying you will get bit, but if you think you never will, your chances may very well increase due to overconfidence when handling a snake that absolutely requires every ounce of attentiveness and respect you have. Every mistake due to somebody jumping head first into a dangerous situation, reflects back on the entire community. I do not want my harmless pythons banned due to one too many people getting bit by a cobra. You are doing the right thing by finding a snake to practice with, but when you get bit to hell by that mangrove and you feel like you might be close to death for a couple weeks, or have a bad allergic reaction to its particular venom, you might reconsider finding a mentor.


Edit: Another benefit to having a mentor on hand, is that if something DOES happen you aren't 1) alone and about to die if you get a bad bite or 2) exposing an inexperienced friend, in the event that something does happen to you.

----------

justarchaic (07-13-2012),_Kara_ (07-08-2012),KMG (07-08-2012)

----------


## KMG

> Thanks! As for a mentor, I will pass. I have always wanted to work with venomous snakes for my entire life due to the danger.


Lil Cocky? With that attitude you will die from your hot hobby, but you dont have to. A little copperhead in your backyard and a cobra in your house is much different. Rethink the mentor suggestion.  

Ive always wanted to fly like a bird but Im not gonna jump off my roof.

----------

Bellatrix_LeSnake (07-10-2012)

----------


## californiakingsnake

I wasnt trying to sound cocky.. This is the reason I hesitated to even post this, because everytime I see someone saying they are interested in getting into venomous all I see in return is "dont do it you will die" or something along the lines of the stuff you all are saying to me. I posted for answers, not warnings and people trying to get me down. The reason I said I would pass for a mentor is because I took it wrong in the first place, I was thinking more along the lines a people telling me im crazy and get a "mentor" or someone encouraging me not to do it. I am not, I repeat N-O-T, saying I will never get bitten, I also clearly stated that I probably will die from the hobby. So please everybody enough with the discouragement. Thank you all.

----------


## Anatopism

> I wasnt trying to sound cocky.. This is the reason I hesitated to even post this, because everytime I see someone saying they are interested in getting into venomous all I see in return is "dont do it you will die" or something along the lines of the stuff you all are saying to me. I posted for answers, not warnings and people trying to get me down. The reason I said I would pass for a mentor is because I took it wrong in the first place, I was thinking more along the lines a people telling me im crazy and get a "mentor" or someone encouraging me not to do it. I am not, I repeat N-O-T, saying I will never get bitten, I also clearly stated that I probably will die from the hobby. So please everybody enough with the discouragement. Thank you all.


Pointing out a snake for practice, as you asked in your initial post is discouraging you? I specifically pointed out a mangrove catsnake as practice because it is mildly venomous, but not likely to cause permanent or severe damage in the long run, but it is definitely something you will not want to get bit by. Far more of a serious practice snake than a mandarin rat or taiwanese beauty... that can be quick, flighty, and long, but who really cares if you get bit, right? 


Nobody is discouraging you. We are encouraging you to find a mentor. A mentor means somebody who is experienced with safely handling hots, who can mentor (read: TEACH you) how to safely do the same. My concern is not that you'll die. It's your choice to put your life in your own hands, but by not taking all the steps possible to ensure you don't get bit, you put *MY* hobby at risk.While I don't wish anybody pain/illness/suffering, I honestly do not give a crap if you lose a limb or die from a venomous snake bite... just please do yourself and everyone else a favor, and make sure you do everything you can to do so safely. This includes finding an experience mentor to at a bare minimum speak with. 


There are several hots I'd like to own one day. I am in no way discouraging you from owning them. Simply encouraging you to do so responsibly. When I get the hots I'm interested in, you bet I'll find somebody to help me out with them. They will be in locked enclosures, where no other animals, or friends can accidentally or intentionally put themselves at risk.

----------

_Andybill_ (07-08-2012),Bellatrix_LeSnake (07-10-2012),_Chkadii_ (09-10-2012),DooLittle (07-09-2012),KMG (07-08-2012),wolfy-hound (07-09-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## KMG

Im not sure what comments you were reading. Not one of us told you NOT to deal with hots. I know I made it very clear I am not against you keeping hots. And yes you were way off on the meaning of a mentor. 

But now that you know what we meant by a mentor, re-read your post about passing and you can see how it will come across cocky. I also never said you would die, you did. I only agreed that going about it the way you are it seems like you are trying to make sure that happens.

----------


## Seth702

I am not one to post a huge lecture, its why my post was very short. I read it summed up quite well once before in another similar post. People with HOT experience are very blunt and to the point for a VERY good reason, they know it takes ONE and i stress ONE single mistake to end your life. I mentioned a mentor for more reasons then i think your being cocky. Handleing a HOT is the last thing that should be on your mind. Cageing should probably be number one. How would you house one? What cage system, does it have spots the snake can hide from and surprise you?Can if be opened with a hook?Does it lock?  Cleaning the cage? Feeding?  All of these processes are just as dangerous if done incorrectly, some to others should the snake escape or someone open a cage with no lock thinking something harmless is inside. The first thing you need to realize when getting into hots is a mentor isnt there to hold your hand and be your mommy or daddy, they are there to give oyu tips and advice on how to safely approach the subject of HOTS in all aspects. Your obviously going to get into HOTS reguardless of our opinions and advice, and i am not against that, i simply want you to go about it in the safest way possible for yourself and hope to give you some food for thought on the process. I really wish you luck in your adventures.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-08-2012),KMG (07-08-2012),Maixx (07-09-2012)

----------


## Skiploder

> I wasnt trying to sound cocky.. This is the reason I hesitated to even post this, because everytime I see someone saying they are interested in getting into venomous all I see in return is "dont do it you will die" or something along the lines of the stuff you all are saying to me. I posted for answers, not warnings and people trying to get me down. The reason I said I would pass for a mentor is because I took it wrong in the first place, I was thinking more along the lines a people telling me im crazy and get a "mentor" or someone encouraging me not to do it. I am not, I repeat N-O-T, saying I will never get bitten, I also clearly stated that I probably will die from the hobby. So please everybody enough with the discouragement. Thank you all.


This isn't the first post we have seen where someone wants the short, quick and dirty guide to training with hots.

If I had a nickel for everyone of these "Where Can I Buy the Hots for Dummies" book, I'd be able to buy a doughnut.

You need to seek out someone who will mentor you for several reasons:

(1)  Different hots handle differently. Some will double back lickety-split on a hook, some can be tailed, some can get a full extension strike while on a hook and some can't.  Training on a cribo for example, will not help you with a boomslang.  Likewise training with boiga will not help you with a crote.  A mentor can not only assist you in showing to the ins and outs of handling a venomous snake, but can also help you by making you realize which hots you are most comfortable handling.

(2)  Keeping a hot requires maintaining bite protocols, researching which hospitals in your area can and will administer anti-venin and researching and stocking your own anti-venin stores - which in itself can be an exhausting venture.  A mentor can guide you through the process of getting the appropriate anti-venin from a non-FDA approved manufacturer.

(3)  The husbandry of hots differs from other snakes and a mentor can teach you how to best clean a cage, feed, administer medicine and do other routine and not-so-routine maintenance.

This hobby is under fire from several fronts - not only on the state and locality level, but on the federal level.  The last thing we need is someone who is keen to commit suicide by snake.  If you feel the need to die before your time, do us the courtesy to not do it in the pursuit of this hobby.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-08-2012),_carlisleishere_ (07-09-2012),DooLittle (07-09-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Jay_Bunny_ (07-09-2012),JLC (07-08-2012),KMG (07-08-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012),_Navy_ (07-14-2012),rabernet (07-09-2012),_Skittles1101_ (07-30-2012),_Slim_ (07-08-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (07-08-2012),wolfy-hound (07-09-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## katiekat

I've worked with hots for about 5 years now and still don't own any myself, like everyone else is saying find a mentor, specifically someone who has 20+ years experience and let them teach you, I'm not saying its the only way, but in my opinion its best way lol. I started working with hots on my on at first, what got me started was when I rescued a copperhead with fishing line around its tail. Copperheads are great to start and are generally horrible on hooks, so before you do any venomous I'd advise you to learn how to use one effectively. After a few wild encounters with wild venomous I did some intense searching and found someone who was willing to teach me. To me, you can't learn how to handle venomous in general terms, meaning you should learn how to read the specific snakes you want to keep in the future, each species is different and has its own way of telling you what its about to do. For example different rattlesnake species have different behaviors on hooks and so on.. So unless you actually see these tendances in person, its hard to practice when its a non-venomous species that has a even slightly different behavior.. thats the reason I would suggest a mentor, they can point out and show you specific qualities of behavior that you may not have ever noticed before... Either way good luck with your hot handling and be safe!

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-08-2012),KMG (07-08-2012)

----------


## Slim

Honestly, if you don't think you_ need_ a mentor, I don't think you_ need_ to be keeping venomous animals.  End of story, like it or lump it...

----------

DooLittle (07-09-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),KMG (07-08-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012),Quantum Constrictors (07-08-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (07-08-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Everyone has given you very good advice here. But do you notice a trend? One of the repeat suggestions you've gotten from literally everyone is that you need a mentor. It's not meant in a derogatory or discouraging way...it's just a fact of getting into HOTs. You need someone experienced to guide you as you learn so that you are less likely to be bitten or put in a situation you can't handle. A mentor is literally the most important thing to have when dealing with HOTs. And as Slim said, if you think you are above having a mentor, then you are not ready to be keeping HOTs regardless of whatever prior experience you think you have. Rattlers and a Cobras are very different than Copperheads or any other HOT. If that is truly what you want to keep, then find someone who can teach you the best ways to deal with them. The long road to being even remotely qualified to keep a HOT does usually begin with non-venomous animals that will give you a run for your money...yes. But even the most aggressive non-venomous snake is unlikely to kill you if you mess up. 

It's all about going about things as safely as possible and that is what everyone here is trying to communicate to you. No one is trying to discourage you from keeping the animals you obviously love. Many of us would love to work with HOTs ourselves. We just want to make sure you do so correctly to avoid both harm to you (despite the fact that you clearly don't mind the possible harm) and to the community at large. The last thing we need is more negative press. So all we're saying is please, if you want to get into HOTs, at least get a mentor first to teach you the safest ways to keep those animals.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-08-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

I went looking for something I read a while back that really put the importance of training into perspective for me. Please read this thread carefully, despite the length, as I think it can offer some valuable insight into the necessity for a mentor, and the process of learning itself. It's a great resource in a somewhat amusing format that still gets the point across clearly. 

http://redtailboa.net/forums/venomou...t-keeping.html

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

The simple answer to how to handle a hot is don't. I've been *working*, not playing or messing or fiddling, with hots for a very short period and one of the things I've learned from my mentor is to handle the animal as minimal amount of time as possible. Ex. cleaning cages, changing water, feeding, and any other necessities don't handle the animal if possible to work safely around or remove to another safe container. Don't work with the animal when stressed fatigued tired pissed or any other emotions to get in the way. Ex. if you see poo when you get home from a long day leave it til morning when you are refreshed. Be safe, don't make any quick decisions, start small, work your way up. 

Also I saw you had posted a different thread about larger snakes. If your only doing this for the shock factor please please reconsider. If your doing it for the love of the animals then best of luck to you.

----------


## Ga_herps

If not take on a full blown mentor then why not atleast talk to someone over at venomousreptiles.org that is local about how they do stuff. I am not saying you have to be a fly on the wall at there place but just give them a call a few times and get involved over there for a solid while (atleast a year of involvement) before you attempt it. I was lucky enough to have a highschool teacher that was also a colonial in the military that kept hots for 30 plus years. He helped me get it right from proper husbandry to handling. These are things that you do not want to learn from trial and error.

----------


## californiakingsnake

Someone please tell me how to delete this post. I was not looking for a dobacle like this.

----------


## ChrisS

> Someone please tell me how to delete this post. I was not looking for a dobacle like this.


Debacle? How so? We are trying to help you. Take it or leave it, but don't ask for it then call it debacle. There was no downfall to this thread. You just didn't hear what you wanted to hear.

----------

_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## californiakingsnake

I was looking for answers like Anatopism gave at first, not all this. Reason being, is because from all that ive read is that people say to start off practicing with a nasty colubrid.

----------


## Denial

I will probably end up dying from this hobby......That statement right there is a pretty big indicator that maybe you should just stay away from venomous snakes. The whole point of keeping venomous snakes is to do it safely. If you are keeping them properly your chances of being bitten and dying are slim to none. They make so many tools now a days to work with these animals you basically never have to put your hands on them hardly.

----------

_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## KMG

You don't realize it but you are getting the answer you need. Even if we did suggest snakes to practice with, you buy one, then you practice with it. I would put money on it that you would not be using the proper techniques and therefor when you get a hot you would have trained yourself wrong. No amount of YouTube videos are going to train you for hots. I Would also put money on it that a mentor would be able to tell you a good snake to start with, what they started with, and may even have one. That seems like a win, win, win.

I also think that if it was me. I would set up hot housing and then put your trainer in it. I would treat that snake like it was the most deadly thing ever. Without the proper caging your training is already flawed. Anybody can poke a snake with a stick! But put it in or take it out when thats not what it wants. Also if it was me my hot housing would be a separate room or better yet building. Double locks, no windows, and as snake proof as I could make it. You have yours planned, right?

You came to Ball-Pythons.net and asked a question that most of us here never deal with. We gave you an answer and because it's not what you wanted to hear you want to take it down, I bet you would get a similar answer from a hot forum. Have you asked your question there?

Have you even checked into the laws around you? Need permits? Register hots? Certain housing requirements? Some places do not allow "dangerous animals" and a mentor in your area would be able to help you with all of that. 

You need to slow down. This is allot bigger situation then you are making it. It needs allot of planning and preparing and I don't think you have done the needed leg work. It is much more than poking a snake with a stick. 

Also I think I need your job. To be able to get into hots and large pythons like you seem to be you must make bank. Snakes are not exactly a cheap hobby, if done right. 

You already asked for help here so do it again and ask for a mentor.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## californiakingsnake

No I havent nothing set up because I am nowhere even near ready to begin with anything at all. Yes I have checked the laws by contacting the Game and fish commission and there is nothing against owning hots in Arkansas. Might I add that me owning hots is not something that will happen anytime soon either.

- - - Updated - - -




> You don't realize it but you are getting the answer you need. Even if we did suggest snakes to practice with, you buy one, then you practice with it. I would put money on it that you would not be using the proper techniques and therefor when you get a hot you would have trained yourself wrong. No amount of YouTube videos are going to train you for hots. I Would also put money on it that a mentor would be able to tell you a good snake to start with, what they started with, and may even have one. That seems like a win, win, win.
> 
> I also think that if it was me. I would set up hot housing and then put your trainer in it. I would treat that snake like it was the most deadly thing ever. Without the proper caging your training is already flawed. Anybody can poke a snake with a stick! But put it in or take it out when thats not what it wants. Also if it was me my hot housing would be a separate room or better yet building. Double locks, no windows, and as snake proof as I could make it. You have yours planned, right?
> 
> You came to Ball-Pythons.net and asked a question that most of us here never deal with. We gave you an answer and because it's not what you wanted to hear you want to take it down, I bet you would get a similar answer from a hot forum. Have you asked your question there?
> 
> Have you even checked into the laws around you? Need permits? Register hots? Certain housing requirements? Some places do not allow "dangerous animals" and a mentor in your area would be able to help you with all of that. 
> 
> You need to slow down. This is allot bigger situation then you are making it. It needs allot of planning and preparing and I don't think you have done the needed leg work. It is much more than poking a snake with a stick. 
> ...


All you got to do is be family with someone who owns a car dealership and will pay you under the table. There you go.

----------


## wilomn

> No I havent nothing set up because I am nowhere even near ready to begin with anything at all. Yes I have checked the laws by contacting the Game and fish commission and there is nothing against owning hots in Arkansas. Might I add that me owning hots is not something that will happen anytime soon either.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> All you got to do is be family with someone who owns a car dealership and will pay you under the table. There you go.


Kid, you're right, you probably will die from a hot bite. You're not smart enough to have a venomous snake. Or, unlikely but possible, you're smart enough, but far far far from mature enough.

Now, let me see, what's that IRS website that gives you a percentage of the taxes they collect when you turn in fools stupid enough to say things like you did on the internet? I think they're paying 10%. How much did you get paid under the table last year?

----------

KMG (07-09-2012),wolfy-hound (07-09-2012)

----------


## californiakingsnake

Okay people you got me, thank you for all your "support" I guess you would call it. I will research a mentor around. Since someone thinks I posted about a retic just trying to get a response out of you, That is completely false. I have pondered on getting one for a while now, and now decided that I do indeed want one. So please people enough, I am tired of this, and I can see that i have become one of the posters that I am sure people dont like. So thank you.

----------


## John1982

> Okay people you got me, thank you for all your "support" I guess you would call it. I will research a mentor around. Since someone thinks I posted about a retic just trying to get a response out of you, That is completely false. I have pondered on getting one for a while now, and now decided that I do indeed want one. So please people enough, I am tired of this, and I can see that i have become one of the posters that I am sure people dont like. So thank you.


I don't think people have a problem with you personally, least I don't. You may consider trying to learn from your "mistakes", especially if you want to work with hots and large constrictors.

----------


## californiakingsnake

Oh I understand. My plan for my life has always been to go to college and master in herpetology (guess it would have helped to add this info wouldnt it?). I have always loved reptiles and I take very good care of the ones I have, I go out of my way to keep them healthy. When my favorite boa (my first ever snake) got mites I spent hours and hours of research and spent lots trying to care for it. As for the large constrictors I do honestly think I am ready for them, but that shouldnt have to do with this thread. So please, lets allow this to die down.

----------


## mues155

> Okay people you got me, thank you for all your "support" I guess you would call it. I will research a mentor around. Since someone thinks I posted about a retic just trying to get a response out of you, That is completely false. I have pondered on getting one for a while now, and now decided that I do indeed want one. So please people enough, I am tired of this, and I can see that i have become one of the posters that I am sure people dont like. So thank you.


Its just that you seem so careless about the subject matter and hots are NOT something to be taken lightly. 

Its ignorant snake keepers that make us all look bad and harm the hobby.
We don't want you to be that kind of person. Honestly you probably won't get much support with your arrogant attitude.

You need a mentor and even then mistakes and accidents happen.
This is a huge decision and needs to be thought over for quite some time. 
It could be your attitude that ends your life. 

Just think about it and don't be so careless please, for your and everyone's sake. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## John1982

If you want the thread to die, stop posting.. What I was hinting at about learning from your mistakes, an adaptation you have yet to grasp.. If you decided to blow a kiss at your 20 foot retic, point blank, and got bit in the face, would you do it again and again and again?

----------


## Austin236

I'm currently going through 1000hrs of training with licensed venomous keepers to get my permit to keep them privately. To be honest, even if the law didn't require it, I would still go through a bare minimum of 1 year of mentored training with HOT's. I thought I was going to be a smart little [person] and know everything when I went into it, and I learned 5x the info I thought I knew before I even got to handle one snake. It's better to go the smartest, safest route when it comes to working with venomous snakes and large constrictor's. I know first hand because I have worked with large constrictors for 7 years and venomous for the last year or so and I can tell you neither are to be underestimated. So my word of advice along with many others is to change your attitude a bit and definitely search around your area for someone who has lot's of experience with HOT's that is willing to mentor you for a year or so, and bud... have a very safe and smart journey into the world of venomous snakes.

----------

KMG (07-10-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2012)

----------


## wolfy-hound

The thread is FULL of super helpful information and advice on how to think about getting into keeping hots.

But myself, if you "expect to die in the hobby", then don't ever get a hot. If you truly think you'll end up getting bit and dying, where is the snake? Who comes in to a loose snake, unprepared? 

If you get bit, you've GOT to have prodicals in place for what to do. This isn't to discourage you, it's telling you more prep work to think about. The talk about all the securing of housing isn't saying "don't get hots", it's telling you more stuff to prep for, to research into, to think about.

*I* am being more discouraging than almost every poster... and even I won't say "Don't ever get hots". But the idea of not getting a mentor because they MIGHT discourage you from the idea is a poor one. You should WANT to hear every single reason people have against keeping venomous animals... so you KNOW that you are prepared for all of those scenarios.

If you want to die, then go die. If you want to keep some magnificent animals that happen to be venomous, then learn all about it... ask every question... find mentors... research about what you need, how each species is different, etc.  If you just want to go "Hey look how cool I am, I got a cobra and I'm free-handling it!", please reconsider.  If you want to own gorgeous deadly creatures that demand a level of respect in ownership that doesn't exist in any other type of creature... learn more, take all the knowledge and advice in the thread and file it away and pick more questions to ask!

----------

KMG (07-10-2012)

----------


## Slim

Two quick points:

1) The average venomous bite cost $400,000 in medical costs (Based on rates in Florida)

2) If your insurance company can prove that you _knew_ the animal you were handling was venomous, they don't pay a dime...

Things are rarely as simple as they seem at first blush.

----------

_babyknees_ (07-10-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),KMG (07-10-2012),_Skittles1101_ (07-30-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (07-10-2012),wolfy-hound (07-09-2012)

----------


## wilomn

Ahhhhh, I see that you're ready to listen a bit now. Good. It's a habit you should nurture. 

Saying things, in jest, to be funny, things that you don't really even mean, is a fantastic way of giving a great misrepresentation of yourself. I honestly doubt that you're just some dumb kid who's looking for attention. I do think you're a young person who got excited and who occasionally still speaks before thinking. The fact that you repeated  the forecast of your death at least twice should be a good indication that you need to seriously think before speaking or writing., o

Whether or not you get a mentor, talk to people. Keep it short and simple with no "I'm sure I'll die," crap. You should, however, TOTALLY ignore anything and everything joe, goes by venomkeeper, says and does. He WILL die of a snake bite one day. Not soon enough, but eventually.

Try to handle a redtailed green ratsnake or a large hondo or indigo or coachwhip using only tongs and hooks. When you're good at that you'll have a small idea what a real venomous snake is like. Go check out the thread at GBU Enterprises in Lodi Ca. That guy just got nailed by a baby atrox in his shop. That's nothing compared to what can happen to you NOT including death.

I actually know what I'm talking about. I don't keep any now, but I have kept several species of snakes that could have killed me pretty quick.

As far as the big snake, they're great. Learn the protocols, follow them, and you should have a great time. Go for it.

If you check the attitude at the door you'll find this to be quite the helpful place.

----------


## gsarchie

> If you want to own gorgeous deadly creatures that demand a level of respect in ownership that doesn't exist in any other type of creature... learn more, take all the knowledge and advice in the thread and file it away and pick more questions to ask!


You couldn't have summed up my reasons for wanting to own a _Crotalus horridus_ someday any better, and this is exactly what I've tred to explain to my wife every time she asks why I would want one.  I would love to have an _Agkistorodon contortix_ someday as well.

To the OP - I didn't get the feeling that anyone was trying to discourage you from keeping hots at all, just that they wanted to see you do it properly.  The comment about knowing that you will die from the hobby someday was a huge flag for me and it is all about how you come across and present yourself.  This forum is an extremely open minded place (doesn't apply to everyone, that's for sure, but to most people), and I have even posted on here about raising alligators to eventually butcher and eat, and I received nothing but positive feedback!  Everything else aside, I strongly encourage you to strive keep HOTs if it is what you truly want and if it is for the reason that I quoted wolfy-hound saying.  GO FOR IT!!  More importantly, do it properly.  

As to your aspirations in college - When I was in college I worked with some _Crotalus horridus_ but they were wild animals that were radio-tagged and what we did was take GPS data of their location to track their movements from their den in the summer and establish home ranges for the species.  The reason that I now want one to call my own is because never before had I been so close to an animal that was that deadly, that beautiful and that commanded that much respect from me; they did all three at the same time.  You seem a lot like me in your enthusiasm for these animals.  I would have loved to have gotten a degree in herpetology and thought about it many times, but if you can even find an undergrad program for herpetology I would avoid it - you will be making your skill set too narrow too soon in your career.  I majored in ecology but volunteered in the herp lab, tagged along on the TR study that I mentioned above, and comptely took over a snake population survey on Fort Leavenworth my senior year at KU.  This helped me get to know researchers that focused on herp research and would have had me an "in" had I stayed at KU and started a masters in herpetology.  One of the guys that I knew well, in fact, ended up identifying a new species of arboreal, fruit eating monitor lizard in the Phillipines while he was working on his doctoral research.  The field can be very rewarding and I encourage you to pursue it, but I will warn you that harldy anyone in the scientific community keeps herps as pets, they simply study them.

Best of luck and I hope the advice here has put you on the right road to keeping HOTs someday.

----------

_Seth702_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## Navy

Considering every snake is different, you need to be prepared for anything and everything.
You can't do that by doing research online, you need hands on experience with someone who knows exactly what they're doing.
Hot snakes are not something to underestimate.

----------

